# Hot spot 34 days before the show!



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lucy just showed up with a nasty hot spot of course it's on her left hip and will be impossible to hide (I think). It's the size of a quarter. The stage is the yellowish pinkish oozing phase. I have some stuff I really like from the vet. Gentamicin spray. But I don't know if her fur is going to fall out. Right now she hasn't lost her fur. How can I keep her fur? I can her heeled up before the show. I just don't want the fur loss. I'm not going to trim the fur. We have so few shows in Alaska, everyone counts.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

If it's in the oozy stage already you've missed your opportunity and there's not much you can do to prevent the hair from falling out. Don't let that stop you from showing. A judge has seen a hot spot before


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

the Pudden had one once and yep, her hair fell out. Does that really matter in the show? I mean, they do know that dogs are organic creatures who get these sometimes?

I dunno, maybe you can put a pompom or a tassel on it 

sorry, I'm no help at all...but DO give Lucy girl a big fat wet one from me.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Pudden! She's wearing the cone of shame to keep her from digging at it. I can't figure out why my dogs get them even in winter.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

The best product I know of that will clear it up and heal it fast ishttp://www.shopwiki.com/l/Corona-Ointment. I use it on my self and my dogs horses and goats. It is prefect. It is messy to use but the results are fantastic.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I often give mine a shot of dexamethasone to instantly stop the itch. Mine rarely get hot spots in fact most of mine have never had one, but I find stopping the itch quickly is the best way to prevent further damage... I never shave...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the gentamicin that you have - good stuff for hotspots. For a situation like this, I would add simplicef by mouth, or if your vet says okay temeril p. I dont have any hot spot dogs now, but I did in the past- a Twin Beau D bitch who got horrible ones seasonally in the spring. However, Copley once also developed one before a show, I think from playing with Lush and getting knicked by her puppy teeth( at that time). I knocked that thing out with gentamicin and simplecef pretty well. You can use hydrogen peroxide just one time. Any more than that will kill healthy tissue, but it is a high stakes remedy that can also heal the thing fast without shaving.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lucy's fur didn't fall out! Miracle. I only used the gentamicin. Sometimes if you use a bunch of different things you're never really know what worked. So this one got the cone of shame until all signs were gone.

So instead 2 weeks before the show Lucy blew her coat. Why would a dog in Anchorage in January blow their coat? So next weekend I will be showing a naked dog. Counts are 3-6-2-1. She's in open against her sister, a distant cousin, and 3 bitches from Montana. For us it's a 3 point major. We will have fun hanging out at the show.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Wishing you luck at the show next weekend. Lucy is a beautiful girl and hopefully the judge will over look a little less coat.


----------

